

What happens when you fire a pistol underwater - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/what-happens-when-you-fire-a-pistol-underwater-20110820/

======
skimbrel
This is awesome. Especially the bit where they point out exactly why a modern
semi-automatic is more efficient than an open-design revolver. (Hint: where
does the gas go?)

